# 'Smart bump'?



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've heard it, but usually with hounds, since the bump is more pronounced.
I'm not sure of its origins?
My lab/beagle has a pretty pronounced one.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

They are referring to the occiput (bony crest of their skull). Some dogs have a more prominent point than others.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

We always thought Lila's was from hitting her head under the coffee table as a pup, over an over and over- Lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max has a substantial "intelligence bump." I believe it is common in the breed.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

As you can see in my siggy pic, Bentley's head is flat as a pancake. Explains a lot


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> As you can see in my siggy pic, Bentley's head is flat as a pancake. Explains a lot


I'm not so sure about that. My lab has a pretty substantial one and we refer to him as "very pretty"!!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

YES!!! I haven't heard anyone refer to it with Champ (figures) but with our last dog the day we picked him up, some guy came up to us and pointed out the bump and said that it meant he will be smart! Of course we got all excited thinking it was true...and who knows, maybe it is, or maybe it's an old wives tale, but either way, it's still something to brag about!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmmmm I always call it Remy's dumb bump. 

I say tom-ay-to you say tom-ah-to


----------



## g-a-h_07 (Jul 24, 2013)

Haha he does seem to have a problem with sudden deafness when he wants to stay outside! Might just be the dumb bump&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

*That's funny, I didn't know it really had a name. We have always called it a dumb bump. But only cause it sounded better than smart bump. I have always thought it was Gods way of adding a little extra to Goldens. Kind of like the cherry on top of a bananna split.*


----------

